# SketchUp and the Brothers Greene



## SketchUp Guru (4 Aug 2007)

Well, only one brother. I had a request to demonstrate how I would draw the brackets for the Blacker House chairs and desks. I figured I might as well share the link here, too. Comments would be welcome.


Blacker Brackets


----------



## Slim (6 Aug 2007)

Phew! Dave, you just amaze me. I off to watch it again, didn't catch everything the first time. :wink:


----------



## RobertMP (7 Aug 2007)

Just watched this again as i wasn't sure about something yesterday...and I'm still not 

The bit where you are effectively subtracting solids (in autocad terms) with the two curved wedges. That intersect command - does it just draw a line around the intersections?
I take it sketchup just abandons any overlapping geometry. If you bring two objects together like say a rod through a plate then the bit of rod inside the plate is gone. (suppose I could prove that myself  )

Main thing that impressed me with this was deleting the intersection lines afterwards and sketchup converts to a blended profile automatically!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Aug 2007)

Jim, how was it the second time through?

Robert, I guess that intersect thing is sort of Boolean. Take your rod through the plate example. If you place the rod through the plate and then run Intersect, SketchUp will then create edges between the faces of the plate and the faces that make up the sides of the rod. If you delete the rod on either side of the plate and delete the faces inisde the perimeters created during the Intersect operation, you're left with a hole.

Clearly it would be easier to draw a circle on the surface and use Push/Pull if you just want to drill a hole but suppose you are drilling a hole at an angle. Even suppose you are drawing the hole for a pocket screw and you want to drill the hiole exactly as the special pocket hole drill bit would make it. Draw the stepped drill bit, set it at the proper angle and then move it into place in the "wood". Intersect with model and delete the drill bit that is exposed. Delete the ellipse on the face of the board and you have your hole for the pocket screw.

Another way to think about what I did with that bracket is this. Imagine I had a shaper cutter ground to the shape of that arc. I just ran the cutter across the wood and presto!

For another example of this, go back to the Design. Click. Build. blog and look at the video I did showing how to cope the end of a rail for a frame and panel door. I used the exact same technique for that.


----------



## RobertMP (8 Aug 2007)

That whole method of construction (which is effectively subtracting solids) is something I'm used to so Intersect could well prove a useful tool next time I draw something.

Wonder how many more secrets sketchup has that I've never heard of 

Appreciate the effort that goes into these demos. Thanks for sharing here.


----------

